# Mr. Nub, SVB, and Xavier_Chino @ Cigar Castle!



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, this event was 8 days ago, and I am just now getting around to putting the pics up...ahh the busy life of a dad with twins who has a wife that doesn't like to relinquish the camera, especially cuz she takes like a million pics a day!!! Anyway, we had an absolute blast. It was great meeting Sam "the other white boy roller" and Frank (xavier_chino). 

While we were there, Sam received a mailed-in package from a very thankful event attender in New York. At first, I thought I knew the guy, but turns out I don't  Sorry Sam. Here are some of the pics anyway.

Note all the stuff I was able to pick up at the event!!! Will be doing a CiCAR Review of the connecticut unbanded freshie that Sam rolled for me. The more elusive creation will be aged!

Thanks for making the time to shoot the breeze with me and teach me some tricks to enhance my craft Sam...you da man! And Frank, it was sure fun to finally meet the Florida Statesman!!! I had a good time, even if we didn't win the car!

PS - Hey, no smart-mouth comments on how my hand may or may not be on Sam L's lower back


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey -
Thats Sam X2

Sweet


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thats awesome, the barber poll looks great


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Good times for the Sams!!!Looks like fun...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics!! Thanks for sharing!!

Another three days and it is my time to met the "Man"!! :whoohoo:


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I never would have noticed the hand placement had you not mentioned it! Every Nub event turns out to be a great event, as history has proven. Great pics.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Got to love NUb events. Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great pics of an obviously great time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow some great times. thanks for sharing


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

when does Sam raffel the car


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey great pics Sam, the event was a blast.


----------

